# Australian Public sector role vs Graduate program



## jay1992 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello people, I'm looking for some insight and advice on my current job situation. After graduating from my masters degree and multiple job interviews I received an offer in a Big 4 company in a stream that I exactly wanted and always envisioned myself in i.e Enterprise Applications Consulting (SAP). I'm yet to start my Grad program in the company but just around my final interviews time, I got a temporary contract in a university and I'm working there full time in a pretty decent role (IT support). I started in this temp role almost 11 months ago assuming I can stay here until the grad program starts but I have been promoted and my contract got extended. I work in a very friendly and supportive team and I enjoy working there, the work is not too stressful. My grad program will commence in a few months and I was wondering if it is good choice to defer my role in Big4 for another year and continue what I'm learning here, if Big4 doesn't agree for deferment should I reapply later? What are my options later in career?
I would like to gain some experience in a big4 for atleast few years before getting into a specific industry. I’m also given SAP experience in my current role, this may help if I go to Big4 later.
I'm 25 years old, have also recently bought a house and have a mortgage coming up in few months i.e around 2k per month. Most importantly I plan on setting up a business and passively work on a startup idea which I think is possible with my current role in the university as the working hours are not as demanding as Big4. My experience in IT is of 3 years i.e 2 years of masters including internship and 1 year of my current job. Salary details below:
Big 4 offer – 62k including Super
Current salary – 90-99k including super (Temp contract but will be extended)

Will I also be able to negotiate a higher pay at Big 4 now?
Please let me know if you have any questions and I would appreciate any of your valuable comments on my situation.

Thanks


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

jay1992 said:


> Hello people, I'm looking for some insight and advice on my current job situation. After graduating from my masters degree and multiple job interviews I received an offer in a Big 4 company in a stream that I exactly wanted and always envisioned myself in i.e Enterprise Applications Consulting (SAP). I'm yet to start my Grad program in the company but just around my final interviews time, I got a temporary contract in a university and I'm working there full time in a pretty decent role (IT support). I started in this temp role almost 11 months ago assuming I can stay here until the grad program starts but I have been promoted and my contract got extended. I work in a very friendly and supportive team and I enjoy working there, the work is not too stressful. My grad program will commence in a few months and I was wondering if it is good choice to defer my role in Big4 for another year and continue what I'm learning here, if Big4 doesn't agree for deferment should I reapply later? What are my options later in career?
> I would like to gain some experience in a big4 for atleast few years before getting into a specific industry. I'm also given SAP experience in my current role, this may help if I go to Big4 later.
> I'm 25 years old, have also recently bought a house and have a mortgage coming up in few months i.e around 2k per month. Most importantly I plan on setting up a business and passively work on a startup idea which I think is possible with my current role in the university as the working hours are not as demanding as Big4. My experience in IT is of 3 years i.e 2 years of masters including internship and 1 year of my current job. Salary details below:
> Big 4 offer - 62k including Super
> ...


I don't think there is a quick simple answer, as a lot depends on your own personal circumstances and on more details, like how long your current contract will be renewed for.... etc,

Working at a Big 4 has value that you should benefit from down the track. Unfortunately you can't measure that now, as it will depend on how long you stay at the Big 4 and the level of experience that you gain.

But if you look at immediate gains and actual $$ and start to work on setting up a business, your current contract sounds good, assuming that it would be extended for a reasonably long time, as you would continue to earn more in the short term and you could build on that financially.

And yes you can negotiate a higher salary with the Big 4, just like you can with any other company. You can have a look at these examples https://kmd-solutions.com/negotiate-job-offer-with-examples/

Again, it depends on your specific circumstances


----------

